# My way haf 922



## swistak92 (Dec 17, 2010)

Well, I have had my rig for a while now and haven't done anything to it for a while too..

SO!!!!!!
Time to repaint the case in different colors and add some charm to it 
Later on I would like to ask some of you guys (good with 'art') to come with some nice logo for my side panel window as it is pretty empty. Suggestions welcomed 

This is what it looks like now \../



















Time to get to work!!!


----------



## swistak92 (Dec 17, 2010)

oh some great cable management !!!








The good side


----------



## swistak92 (Dec 17, 2010)

all components removed 





fans and everything else is gone now


----------



## swistak92 (Dec 17, 2010)

I simply cannot live without my computer on!!!!!!!


----------



## swistak92 (Dec 17, 2010)

rivets removed and case is all apart






lets say this is my 'work' area lol


----------



## swistak92 (Dec 17, 2010)

well so far I have only painted the front panel and will continue tomorrow


----------



## Red_Machine (Dec 17, 2010)

I have this case myself and am liking the red spray on the mesh.


----------



## swistak92 (Dec 17, 2010)

Red_Machine said:


> I have this case myself and am liking the red spray on the mesh



I'm glad you think it's red color... as few people said I'm color blind and I bought an orange paint instead of red


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 17, 2010)

what is the theme that you gonna use on it? Every theme has different mark
then the color? what about black and blood red, or dark green and white, or deep blue and light green, personally i like duo tone, just feels simple and light


----------



## swistak92 (Dec 18, 2010)

painted the front panel a bit more and kinda stuffed it by not pressing the masking tape hard enough... will need to clean the paint of the edges


----------



## swistak92 (Dec 18, 2010)

I have finally painted it the way I wanted!!


----------



## swistak92 (Dec 18, 2010)

another pic


----------



## swistak92 (Dec 18, 2010)

everything seems nice ... until I touched the paint with my nail.... it comes off so easily...
I think I should of used primer first... however the paint I bought clearly stated no primer needed 
gotta unrivet the case again.... rip the paint off and do the job correctly :S


----------



## DRDNA (Dec 18, 2010)

Paint INDEED LOOKS ORANGE and NOT red!
Chevy engine orange actually.
Good job on the work tho!


----------

